# I bought a comb!



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I know the feeling. I am very lucky my hubby does not scrutinize my pet related purchases... but he knows generally that about half our disposable income goes on our fur brood. Do you plan to start doing your own grooming or is this just for in-betweens?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I can almost guarantee that you'll only wish you had pulled the trigger long ago. I consider it the one essential poodle grooming tool. Worth every penny.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> Do you plan to start doing your own grooming or is this just for in-betweens?


Just in between. That's all I have time for!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, good for you. I have a CC butter comb too and use it all the time for detangling. You can use it to fluff up the hair too. It's very good and durable. You'll never need anther one!


----------



## Macee s mom (May 27, 2013)

What comb is that? Macee is starting to get knots even though I brush her everyday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Macee s mom said:


> What comb is that? Macee is starting to get knots even though I brush her everyday
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Chris Christensen Poodle Buttercomb - if you have a poodle it's the one tool you can't be without!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The CC poodle comb is huge. I love mine because the tines are far apart and it can actually get through the coat without ripping it out, but you have to make sure there aren't any matts first. 

I have found a great pin brush for a poodle with a very thick, dense coat! My groomer told me about it. It is stiff, so don't consider it if your poodle has soft hair. This is a workhorse. I have to brush Jazz' coat daily now or he has matts and my hand was getting so tired holding the handle of my other pin brush. A slicker always has hair in it after a brushing, which is why I use mostly a pin brush (less hair loss). It is a great price, too:
It is A6:
Bass Pet Grooming Collection || The Hair Doc Company

So, with a couple different sizes of slickers, my regular pin brush and this palm style pin brush, a greyhound comb with closer tines for tiny matts and the CC poodle comb, I am all set!

Warning, I was combing through Jazz' thick coat with the CC poodle comb and actually poked my finger with one of the tines because you grab around half of it (it is 10 inches long) and if you don't hold it right your fingers are poked. I was pushing hard getting through a snarl.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Minnie said:


> Chris Christensen Poodle Buttercomb - if you have a poodle it's the one tool you can't be without!


I agree! I love this comb so much, I have two! I keep one in my downstairs grooming area and the other upstairs. I LOVE the size of it, find it extremely easy to handle and consider it the most useful grooming tool own.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is a big comb but I love it. I could not believe the difference from the cheap comb I used before.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm sure once your wife see's how great of a tool that it is she will be glad you bought it. I have two..I bought an extra because I'm always loosing it (currently one is lost right now). 

Now I wish my hubby would buy things for the dog...I have to sneak everything by it seems or go into a long detailed discussion about why I need it. :ahhhhh:


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko and I are still loving the staggered tooth comb from CC. It is very gentle but effective at detangling.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

So I thought that I read that combs should not be used for mats. You use a pin or slicker to brush out the mats and then use the comb to check and make sure the coat is mat free. I would appreciate any advise from this forum on the proper use of a comb.

Since I am getting a nice comb I guess I should try to use it properly!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

If a pinbrush is what should be used for detangling, can anyone recommend one that is good for soft-haired poodles? Both my babies are soft. Thanks!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

What is it that you love about this butter comb? I have heard of poodle combs...but Rocco is still a puppy so we haven't gotten to the matting stage yet.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a soft coated toy poodle and love the CC products. Favorite pin brush is out of the gold series they have different lengths available. When Bella is in a long coat i use the pin brushes when she is in a shorter trim then the CC slicker brushes are great. 

The butter comb really slips like butter through the hair. Even without true matts the coat can tangle and this comb doesn't pull the hair at all. I do not use the comb to get out matts (brush/slicker is used) but a comb doesn't lie and I use it to go through the coat to ensure she stays matt / tangle free.


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Reading this thread with interest, I hope to find the right brush for Arthur. So I followed your link, and, oh my. That is exactly the brush I just bought for myself at a Pharmacia drugstore a few weeks ago. The two toned handle, 100% boar. Love it on my own hair. Currently straight, chemically processed that way, but typically curly. Now I guess I should try it on Arthur's too.

PS - the CC buttercomb is awesome.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

OK, I got the CC Poodle Comb last night and it's pretty amazing. Grooming Max was becoming a bit of a chore for both of us and I was looking for tools to make it better. Based on information on this forum I got a Millers Forge slicker in addition to the CC Poodle Comb. 

The Millers Forge slicker seems to pull a little less on Max's hair which he appreciates. It is not quite as good as my Oscar Frank slicker for getting out mats but, is is much easier on his coat.

The CC comb definitely goes through his coat much easier than my cheap comb but still finds all the mats. The really amazing thing about the CC comb is how much better Max looked when I was finished. I always thought that Max's coat did not have the same fullness as the pictures of the other poodle. When I combed him out, his coat was the best it has ever been with me brushing him! Very full and nice looking. My wife even said how good he looked and, she did not know I had expensive new tools. (Thank God!)


----------

